# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Незавсимый международный конкурс оперных исполнителей

## птичка-величка

Независимый  международный конкурс  оперных  исполнителей
                          12-14 марта 2009 (четверг, пятница, суббота)
                                                                     Условия 
Независимый  Международный конкурс  оперных  исполнителей
является Международным исполнительским конкурсом  певцов.
1.1.Устраителем и организатором Конкурса является Величко Ирина Александровна
1.2. Руководящее лицо конкурса – Президент Конкурса.
1.3. Президент  утверждает устав  и положение  Конкурса.
1.4. Президент конкурса и председатель жюри-лауреат Всероссийских и Международных конкурсов оперных певцов, Доктор наук в области музыковедения Ирина Величко.
1.5. Президент  Конкурса образует и утверждает  ОРГКОМИТЕТ, который осуществляет всю необходимую организационную работу.
1.6. Президент Конкурса обеспечивает равные условия для всех участников Конкурса и широкую гласность проведения Конкурса.
ЦЕЛЬ КОНКУРСА
   2. Выявление  талантливых оперных исполнителей путём независимого отбора.
2.1.Пропаганда и популяризация классического  оперного искусства.
2.2. Осуществление культурного и творческого взаимодействия  представителями разных стран.
2.3. Возможность обмена творческими достижениями в области классического вокала.
2.4.Повышение уровня исполнительского мастерства вокалистов посредством мастер - классов ведущих педагогов России, ближнего и дальнего зарубежья.
2.5.Развитие творческих контактов.
3.В конкурсе могут принять участие вокалисты всех возрастов.
4.Конкурс проводится в номинации - академическое пение и имеет  два тура. 
                                         Первый - отборочный тур, проходит по видеозаписи.
                                         Второй тур - публичный.
                                         Награждение и концерт победителей –  публичный.
5. Категории участников:
 A) Студенты дневного и вечернего отделений средних специальных музыкальных заведений
B) Студенты высших специальных музыкальных учебных заведений
C) Профессиональные исполнители.
В конкурсе не принимают участия студенты  членов жюри.
 6.ПРОГРАММА 
Первый тур (по видеозаписи) - все категории исполняют по 2 произведения на выбор.
Второй тур (публичный)
А) Студенты училищ - исполняют  два произведения по выбору.
В ) Студенты Вузов -  ария 1.зарубежная, 2.русская и 3.народная песня или романс.
с) Окончившие обучение (1.старинная ария, 2.зарубежная, 3.русская. 4.Народная песня или романс).
7. Произведения, исполняемые участником в Первом туре, не могут быть исполнены во Втором туре.

8.Все произведения исполняются в тональности и на языке оригинала  наизусть.
9.Для участия в конкурсе необходимо  до 1марта  выслать на адрес:
Россия, 127572, Москва,
Абрамцевская ул., 11, к.3,32.
Величко И.А. (конкурс)
1.Заявку (где указывается)
             1.Ф.И.О. дата рождения, страна, город. 
               2.Программа выступления.
                                                I Тур, II тур.
               3.Телефон мобильный, телефон домашний, адрес электронной почты, домашний адрес.
               4.ФИО педагога по вокалу. 
               5.Учебное заведение (если учишься или закончил).
               6.Сведения и результаты о конкурсах, в которых принимал участие (если принимал). 
2. Видеозапись I тура.
3.Творческая биография.
4.Справка из учебного заведения или места работы, допускается копия диплома об окончании учебного заведения.
5. Копия паспорта (для граждан РФ — 1, 2, 3, 5 стр.)
6. Две фотографии 3х4.
7.Копия нот  исполняемой программы (каждое произведение, исполняемое в первом и втором туре в 2х экземплярах).
    После прослушивания записи, участник получает подтверждение или отклонение заявки на участие в конкурсе.
 8.Участие в конкурсе и концерте победителей подразумевает следующую форму одежды: девушки - длинное  платье, мужчины - костюм (фрак). 
 9.Победители Независимого Международного конкурса будут приглашены для участия в концерте, который открывает Второй Международный конкурс вокалистов «Путёвка к звёздам» (2-6 cентября 2009).
 10.Организационный взнос 
                                          а) для жителей России и стран СНГ -  2.000 руб.,
                                                 b) для иностранных участников        - 150 евро.
 оплачивается наличными деньгами конкурсантами по прибытию на конкурс, при регистрации. 
10.1.Участники из Москвы и Московскоих обл. могут сдать видеозапись, документы и вступительный взнос лично, до 1 марта 2009, (8-909-914-41-85).
10.2.В случае отказа от участия в конкурсе или опоздания на II тур, вступительный взнос не возвращается. 
11.Жюри конкурса и почётные гости
11.1.Профессиональные музыканты из Италии, России, лауреаты Международных и Всероссийских конкурсов оперных певцов, победители Первого Международного конкурса вокалистов «Путёвка к звёздам», преподаватели по вокалу, продюсеры, представители прессы, представители  власти.
12.ЖЮРИ ИМЕЕТ ПРАВО
12.1.Присуждать, не присуждать и делить ГРАН-ПРИ.
12.2.Присваивать звание ЛАУРЕАТА.
12.3.Наградить дипломами преподавателей солистов получивших звание Гран-при и Лауреата. 
13.Награждение победителей
13.1.Победителями конкурса будут считаться те участники, которые набрали наибольшее количество баллов.
13.2.Победители каждой номинации получают дипломы I, II, III степени и звание лауреата.
13.3.Педагоги по вокалу победителей конкурса  получают ДИПЛОМ.
13.4.Участники получившие наименьшее количество голосов, получают Диплом участника.

----------


## птичка-величка

в конкурсе НЕ ПРИНИМАЮТ УЧАСТИЯ СТУДЕНТЫ ЧЛЕНОВ ЖЮРИ.

----------


## bort750

Подскажите, есть ли ограничения по возрасту?

----------


## птичка-величка

ограничений по возрасту-НЕТ

----------


## птичка-величка

3.В конкурсе могут принять участие вокалисты всех возрастов.

----------


## bort750

Ирина Александровна!
Еще несколько вопросов.
1.Можно ли записать произведения 1 тура под оркестровую фонограмму?
2. Имеет ли значение порядок исполнения произведений во 2 туре или он по желанию исполнителя?
3. Можно ли исполнить в разделе "народная песня или романс" итальянскую песню, болеро, старинный романс, песню из оперетты ?
4. Какое время дается для репетиций с концертмейстером и распевок?
5. Возможна ли какая-либо помощь в размещении иногородних участников?
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## птичка-величка

1.Можно ли записать произведения 1 тура под оркестровую фонограмму?

можно, вы на видео собираетесь писать?

2. Имеет ли значение порядок исполнения произведений во 2 туре или он по желанию исполнителя?

по желанию исполнителя.

3. Можно ли исполнить в разделе "народная песня или романс" итальянскую песню, болеро, старинный романс, песню из оперетты ?

всё подходит, кроме ПЕСНИ ИЗ ОПЕРЕТТЫ.

4. Какое время дается для репетиций с концертмейстером и распевок?

время для репетиций будет.более точную информацию смогу сказать позже.

5. Возможна ли какая-либо помощь в размещении иногородних участников?
да, я дам адреса гостиниц и вы сможете забронировать номер, попробую найти квартиры. хотя бы с хозяйкой.
вопросы на адрес
Vokal-solo@yandex.ru

----------


## Александр Кривошапко

скажите ,пожалуйста,у конкурса имеется свой отдельный сайт?
и еще пару вопросов: нужно высылать именно видео? в каком формате?
произведения исполнять непосредственно на языке оригинала? имеются ли какие -либо контактные телефоны для более близкого ознакомления с условиями конкурса?

----------


## Александр Кривошапко

и еще:какое сопровождение(фонограмма или ф-но)должно быть в видео?

----------


## птичка-величка

отдельного сайта нет, но есть страничка
http://irinavelichka.ru/festivals/2/

да, желательно видео DVD
да, произведения исполняются на языке оригинала.
контактный телефон 8-909-914-41-85
на видео желательно исполнение под ф-но(но допускается и фонограмма минус), 
2 тур-публичный- исполнение только под фортепиано.

----------


## Александр Кривошапко

напишите,пожалуйста,фамилии членов жюри,для полного представления об уровне конкурса

----------


## Helen_Field

Скажите, является ли обязательным для участие в конкурсе наличие профессионального музыкального образования или обучение по специальности на данный момент? Я занимаюсь в вокальной студии, а муз. образования у меня нет.

----------


## птичка-величка

> напишите,пожалуйста,фамилии членов жюри,для полного представления об уровне конкурса


конкретно фамилии членов жюри смогу написать, когда закончатся все переговоры.
Должна Вам сказать прямо, что конкурс проводится первый раз и уровень, конечно, будет не Чайковского)), но планируются интересные члены жюри, с Италии и России.

----------


## птичка-величка

> Скажите, является ли обязательным для участие в конкурсе наличие профессионального музыкального образования или обучение по специальности на данный момент? Я занимаюсь в вокальной студии, а муз. образования у меня нет.



 по просьбам участников, введена номинация-НЕПРОФЕССИОНАЛОВ.
НА ВИДЕО-ПЕРВЫЙ ТУР- ДВА ПРОИЗВЕДЕНИЯ ПО ВЫБОРУ
ВТОРОЙ ТУР- ДВА ПРОИЗВЕДЕНИЯ ПО ВЫБОРУ.
Произведения исполненные в первом туре исполнять во втором туре нельзя.

----------


## птичка-величка

http://irinavelichka.ru/

----------


## птичка-величка

В конкурсе не принимают участия студенты членов жюри.
Возрастных ограничений нет.
категории конкурса
А) студенты училищ(они поют два произведения по выбору)
В)студенты Вузов (ария 1.зарубежная, 2.русская и 3.народная песня или романс )
с)окончившие обучение, профессиональные исполнители (1.старинная ария, 2.зарубежная, 3.русская. 4.Народная песня или романс).
D) Непрофессиональные исполнители (два произведения по выбору участника)
Конкурс при поддержке 
Библиотеки искусств им.А.П.Боголюбова
Управление культуры ЦАО г.Москвы.
Культурный Центр ФСБ России.
Accademia Musicale Pescarese (Италия)

До 1 марта присылается видео с записью двух произведений по выбору участника-это Первый тур.
Произведения исполненные в Первом туре нельзя повторять во Втором туре.
Полные условия на сайте 
http://irinavelichka.ru/festivals/2/

----------


## Mazaykina

*птичка-величка*,
 Ира, не надо открывать лишние, идентичные  темы.

----------


## птичка-величка

я просто потеряла.....сорри, я не специально.

----------


## Mazaykina

> я просто потеряла.....сорри, я не специально.


Ничего страшного. А темы свои, как и любого пользователя можно найти очень просто: возле ника есть треугольник, на него нажимаешь, открывается окно- выбираешь "Посмотреть профиль", а там "Статистика" и "Найти все темы от птичка-величка". Удачи...  :Aga:

----------


## птичка-величка

II НЕЗАВИСИМЫЙ МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ КОНКУРС ОПЕРНЫХ ИСПОЛНИТЕЛЕЙ, 
5-9 апреля, 2010, Москва. 

т. 645-60-13

В конкурсе НЕ ПРИНИМАЮТ УЧАСТИЯ СТУДЕНТЫ ЧЛЕНОВ ЖЮРИ!

Возрастного ограничения нет!

Категории участников: 
A) студенты дневного и вечернего отделений средних специальных музыкальных заведений;
B) студенты высших специальных музыкальных учебных заведений;
C) профессиональные исполнители, окончившие обучение по специальности«сольное пение»;
D) любители;

Для участия в конкурсе до 1 апреля 2010 года нужно подать документы (учитывая время пересылки, 1 апреля прекращается подача документов)

http://irinavelichka.ru/festivals/

----------

